# Picking TDs or Decoys



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

For those with clubs, how do you pick who will be the Training Director or Club Decoy? Is it something that has already been established or do you change over every year? Do you require TDs to attend clinics or recertify in Schutzhund? Just nosing around...

I like the way we do it. Two established decoys and then trainees on the weekend. Giving mini clinics to those who want to try giving it a shot. Many have said it before on here, catching a dog isn't the same as reading the behaviors it brings out. That part takes years and scars to develop. 

Good looking decoys have never seen many dogs. And some of us just have the _decoy genetics_...butt ugly and worked a few! :mrgreen: ](*,)


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

_Good looking decoys have never seen many dogs._

He can look like George Clooney for all I care - just as long as he has the brains to work my dog well:grin: 

The only danger here is, someone cute, feeble and blond could snap him up and I'm not talking Retrievers](*,)


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

All the TD's I've ever worked with are usually the founders of the club. They came to this position by titling dogs and are usually in a position of training for a living or at least doing some sort of work in the dog business. i.e. Breeder etc. 

Our decoys come from many backgrounds. In my original Ringsport club Our TD is a great training decoy for bringing out young dogs and then we have 2 senior decoys in the Ring club we as well let people who want to try the suit with the experienced dogs usually with things like the object guarde etc. 

My Local club we only have the one decoy and we go about once a month to the bigger club for decoy training. He is learning the ropes of Ring and has more experience in SchH. So there is lot's of discussion before working dogs on what we want to do. 

Both TD's to me as long as they have had success and are currently working dogs towards goals. Certification in whatever sport doesn't mean a lot unless they can communicate and see enough to help us through our dog's issues, that only comes with experience that a piece of paper usually doesn't give.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I look at a training director to help organize you, and to go over what your plan for training that day is. If he/she has a lot of experience, that is a plus, but if it is a young club, then just keeping you on track and progressing towards your goals is good enough.

Decoys are really hard to come by now days. I wish we had all kinds of experience and speedy decoys, but we do not. Most of the time you have to make do. If you love the sport, then you just do your best and learn as much as you can. Maybe this dog "could" have been MR3, but is not due to overall lack of experience, but there is always dog "number 2"

I think that many new people are a bit afraid of making mistakes and the dog not getting as far as it could. Well, to me, if you love the sport, you just go at it and go at it until you get enough personal experience to start titleing at the high levels. The journey is the best part.

As far as picking, for example you could have many people doing the TD job. One for OB, cause they are really good there, one for jumps, as they have the most experience and so forth. The idea here is to get out there and train. Still fun even when you don't make it as far as you would like.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Our TD had started doing most of the helper work when our old club folded. He volunteered for the job Thanfully. He is like Jeff just said. He keeps us organized and progressing the dogs in bitework training. He is also always available for help just ask and he will offer his help/insite etc on the other 2 phases. He studies the work and is constantly re-evaluating what works and how each dog needs to progress. Our club would be nothing with out him.

As far as helpers go- any one who is physically capable and actually wants to is allowed to in our club- but they must make a commitment. Some guys are more natural to it than others (that is for sure). Currently we have 3: our TD, a helper who is well trained/natural he has been at it almost 3 years, and another guy who started last summer and seems to have a good grasp of it. We are very lucky.

By USCA rules helpers must be certified before they are allowed to work trials. I am not sure how that all works- there are different levels of certification. When we need to we usually have the helper certifications along with trials if the judges are helper certerfied testers.I think it is every 2 years (not sure). There is another club up here so our helpers and their helpers attend each others certifications.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

PS/ We also have an TD assistant - a female with alot of experience. She helps the newer people with handleing and OB etc.


----------

